# London clinics for over 40 and what to watch out for?



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, I am on my 4th stimulated cycle with Tamoxifen & GonalF and I have had no luck yet. I have been TTC for a year since my last m/c in Jan 2010. I am thinking I should be moving onto something stronger and I would like to know which are the best clinics in London for over 40's and most importantly what should I watch out for. 

I am new to this forum but from reading a little bit it seems that clinics/doctors cannot really be trusted to make the best decisions for the patients as sometimes they do what is best for them. Any opinion would be appreciated.   

Thank you all, Lalli


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't look into any other clinics but Argc worked for me. I was 40 and 4 months on my ivf cycle.
I was a poor responder and had a day 2 transfer but took but lost one at 6 weeks (never a HB though) 
Good luck!


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Lalli,
I have heard that the ARGC is good for over 40s. It depends if you want a clinic to look into any extra issues you might have - immunes, blood clotting, etc. If you want to have extra testing (as I have had) then the dr a lot of people rave about is Dr Gorgy (London) who will test you for everything possible it seems, & treat you accordingly before & during treatment. He is popular but not everyones cup of tea - he does everything himself. I met him for a consultation & liked him tho' I found him difficult to understand at times (he has a strong eygptian accent) & he didn't follow up our discussion in writing which I prefer. Another choice would be Dr George Nkutwe at Care Notts (Nottingham). I am at the Lister under Dr Thum. He's v nice & does immune testing however my understanding is that his treatments are less extreme than Dr Gorgy, so depends how far you want to take it (assuming you want to be investigated). The older you get the more likely you are to have immune & other issues apparently, so it may be worth having some extra tests or consider being treated empirically next time you cycle (see Agate's faqs at top of Immune/investigations board for loads more info). Hope this helps


----------



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry Evon to hear about your loss  Good luck for your next time, baby dust to you!

Thank you, Helen. You are extremely knowledgeable. I have slightly raised NK cells (CD69) and I would need steroids from just after ovulation, but it is my age that worries me. I agree, I think we will go to ARGC as I have been told they have the best lab and the best stats on various occasions. I am trying to find a TCM doctor in London to help me prepare for IVF. Many seem to report a huge increase in success rate from use of Chinese herbs. It is all a tad confusing... Best of luck to you, too.


----------

